# <HELP> In-principle Approval (is this enough to support my stay in SG?), EPEC



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Need your opinion on this one:

My [future] employer has already applied for my employment pass and already got the in-principle approval. I believe the next step is the collection of pass, right?

However, my [future] employer does not want me to proceed with the pass collection and start work until they got the results of the background check on me. I am down on my 3 weeks here in SG (already got a visa extension before). 

My dilemma is: if worse comes to worst and my visa will expire soon, 

[1] can I use it (IPA) as a valid visa or not?
[2] can I request for another online extension (sponsored by my employer)?

Another thing is I have an EPEC but I was surprised to know that the EPEC activation will take 4 weeks processing..and Im down to 3 weeks left. Is there any possibility to request for another visa extension while waiting for the EPEC activation result?

i am so confused and out of my mind now.

thanks a lot for your help!

cheers!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

err ... your IPA has the terms and conditions... and did you look up the MOM and ICA sites ?

They are the authority, and you cannot go wrong in reading the sites ...

Cheers


----------

